# Muzzle blast and recoil



## AaronLLockhart (Aug 12, 2012)

Before anyone says anything, I already know these images are by no means technically correct in any way, shape, form, or fashion. I took these several years ago pretty much when I first got into photography. Back when I thought all you needed was a fancy dSLR to become a professional photographer.

Anyway, this was shot using a Nikon D70 with a 70-300mm AF-D Nikkor lens. I thought they were pretty cool, despite the colors being off, exposure off, and all of the noise. I was pretty quick to the trigger to capture these 

Muzzle blast and cartridge ejection/weapon recoil from a Kel-Tec P11 9mm Pistol.


----------



## iPhoto17 (Aug 12, 2012)

thats cool, mustve had plenty of light to have those kinds of shutter speeds being that bright


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Aug 12, 2012)

Yessir. It was like 1PM open daylight... I think the shutter was maxxed out... and on a D70 that is 1/8000 if I remember correctly. That also was _*not*_ fast glass... at all, lol.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 12, 2012)

Yep. Guns and cameras are fun. Just wait until you add flash!


----------

